# Grinder advice..



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas coffee lovers. I find myself with an issue today which isnt ideal however its a decent issue if ever there was a choice. I currently run a rocky with doser which is pre loved from the forum. Its great for me as in grind however its just a wee bit unsightly. SO, I was looking to upgrade to a mignon and the mrs has purchased me an ascaso i1. It seems to get a decent review but I think its would be a step in the wrong direction. Im happy to go for the mignon if its an improvement. I know its not the best grinder in town but space is a premium in my kitchen. Also it will be running with a classic. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Your thoughts are along the right lines, the Mignon is a much better choice than the Ascaso which will be a sideways step if anything.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree that the Mignon is much better than the Ascaso, but not that much better than the Rocky (similar clumping issues)

The benefit of the Mignon is the infinite adjustment vs the Rocky's set steps


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the advice guys. Il just go for the eureka, its probably my ceiling for grinders until i move from this flat. Plus i think it looks pretty decent beside a classic. Have a great evening.


----------

